# Changing Spark Plugs



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Why are you replacing them already? They should be fine for 60k intervals.

I don't think anyone has experimented with the NGK BKR series plugs that we found works better on the first gens - I haven't felt the need to personally. It runs fine in the summer.

NGK makes a double iridium plug that might be worth looking at. Beyond that, I'd just stick with the OEM ones.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

No the torque setting is not a serious question before anyone asks. I just wanted to see what funny responses people had.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The torque specs is 13lbft, and you should take it serious even though the DIY crowd likes to wing it and ignore specs and proper service procedures. The LE2 uses new style small diameter plugs. Proper torque is essential to be sure the plug transfers heat properly and doesn't fail prematurely or damage the threads in the head.

There's no acceptable alternative to the OE plug that I know of.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

What he said! ^

Also, how many miles are on it because like jack said (I don't know if that's your name blackburn but that's what I call you in my head!) with a 17 model year you should have plenty of time still to have to worry about that. 

When you do change them though, just get factory replacements. The aftermarket spark plug industry is one of the biggest snake oil businesses around.


----------



## cnc99 (Dec 13, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> What he said! ^
> 
> Also, how many miles are on it because like jack said (I don't know if that's your name blackburn but that's what I call you in my head!) with a 17 model year you should have plenty of time still to have to worry about that.
> 
> When you do change them though, just get factory replacements. The aftermarket spark plug industry is one of the biggest snake oil businesses around.


I have 55,000 miles on this poor thing already. But hey no issues yet! I know they want it every 60,000 according to the manual. But I am getting deployed soon so I figured I’d knock out all of the upcoming maintenance. I need to change the transmission fluid too, not sure how bad that is to do on these.


----------

